# Costco Amex Card



## mahmood (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been comtemplating getting this card, mostly because it claims to give 3% cash-back at restaurants. I couldn't find anywhere online where it lists which restaurants are included. Can anyone here comment on this? Does it include most of the major restaurant franchises in Canada?

Also, does Amex even work at most restaurants in Canada?


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

I use an AMEX, and have a backup card if it is refused. Many places, including restaurants, don't take AMEX. Have had some McDonalds even refuse it. It's something you'll get used to if you go that route. I suspect that AMEX charges the retailer more than VISA or MC, so I completely understand.


----------



## mahmood (Dec 30, 2013)

Guban said:


> I use an AMEX, and have a backup card if it is refused. Many places, including restaurants, don't take AMEX. Have had some McDonalds even refuse it. It's something you'll get used to if you go that route. I suspect that AMEX charges the retailer more than VISA or MC, so I completely understand.


Has your AMEX typically been accepted by restaurants like Joey, Moxies, Boston Pizza, Earl's etc?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Guban said:


> I suspect that AMEX charges the retailer more than VISA or MC, so I completely understand.


Some 35 years back, after being told in both Kenya, (where they wanted Visa rather than AMEX), and later Belize, (where they instituted a surcharge for Amex users), that Amex are notoriously slow payers, we cancelled our card....(despite their exhortations not to do so)......perhaps nothing has changed.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the TrueEarnings card and use it when we go out to eat or for takeout. I checked my statement and I've earned 3% back at places like Earl's, Moxie's, McDonald's, Starbucks. So basically any restaurant that takes American Express. I'm guessing restaurants are all categorized under a specific merchant code and that's how they track it. I haven't seen a merchant list though. Scotia provides one for its Visa Infinite card, which is handy - http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/pdf/credit_card/visa_infinite_popular_merchants.pdf

I got the TrueEarnings card because we shop quite a bit at Costco and they only take Amex credit cards. So now I use the Scotia Momentum Visa Infinite for groceries, gas, recurring bill payments and drug store purchases, the TrueEarnings card for restaurants and at Costco, and then the Capital One Aspire Travel World MasterCard for everything else. 

I found that this is the optimal combination for us to maximize our credit card rewards. We ended up getting back just over 2% of our spending last year (after fees).


----------



## mahmood (Dec 30, 2013)

Echo said:


> I have the TrueEarnings card and use it when we go out to eat or for takeout. I checked my statement and I've earned 3% back at places like Earl's, Moxie's, McDonald's, Starbucks. So basically any restaurant that takes American Express. I'm guessing restaurants are all categorized under a specific merchant code and that's how they track it. I haven't seen a merchant list though. Scotia provides one for its Visa Infinite card, which is handy - http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/common/pdf/credit_card/visa_infinite_popular_merchants.pdf
> 
> I got the TrueEarnings card because we shop quite a bit at Costco and they only take Amex credit cards. So now I use the Scotia Momentum Visa Infinite for groceries, gas, recurring bill payments and drug store purchases, the TrueEarnings card for restaurants and at Costco, and then the Capital One Aspire Travel World MasterCard for everything else.
> 
> I found that this is the optimal combination for us to maximize our credit card rewards. We ended up getting back just over 2% of our spending last year (after fees).


Thanks for the info, that's basically what I was looking for, and it's enough for me to decide to get the Costco Amex card.

I also agree with your strategy on the Scotia and Amex cards for certain purchases + a third card for everything else.

Re: the "everything else" card I'm currently using the BMO World Elite which basically gives you a 2% credit on all purchases that can be applied towards airfare. After I read your post I did a brief search on the Capital One Aspire MC, but perhaps you can elaborate on how the Capital One card compares to the BMO card? I read it gives 2 "reward miles" for each dollar spent, but what is the value of a "reward mile"? That would help compare the two.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

mahmood said:


> Re: the "everything else" card I'm currently using the BMO World Elite which basically gives you a 2% credit on all purchases that can be applied towards airfare. After I read your post I did a brief search on the Capital One Aspire MC, but perhaps you can elaborate on how the Capital One card compares to the BMO card? I read it gives 2 "reward miles" for each dollar spent, but what is the value of a "reward mile"? That would help compare the two.


The cards are pretty similar as far as earning and redemption goes. The BMO card has a $150 annual fee whereas the Cap One card costs $120/year. The welcome bonuses are similar - Cap One gives 35k points and BMO gives 30k points, but it looks like you get the annual fee waived in the first year with the BMO card.

Long term, the Cap One card gives an ongoing 10k points each year on your card anniversary. That works out to about $100 and effectively reduces your annual fee down to $20/yr. I also like that you can redeem the points for cash back (statement credit) if you prefer.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

mahmood said:


> Has your AMEX typically been accepted by restaurants like Joey, Moxies, Boston Pizza, Earl's etc?


Don't recall a problem with the more expensive restaurants, but the smaller players decline more often than not. (Mr. Sub, Tims, ethnic restaurants, ...) A McDonalds said "no" today.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I'm suspicious of the exclusive agreement COSCO has with AMEX. AMEX (reputedly) usually has the highest retailer charges. I suspect AMEX gives COSTCO a discount in return for exclusive rights, figuring they will make it back in credit charges to consumers.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

^ You are likely right about the deal between AMEX and COSTCO, but why are you suspicious? COSTCO probably has many such deals with its suppliers that allows it to reduce its cost, and (hopefully) pass on at least part of this reduction to its customers. ie me! What am I missing? The credit card restriction is well advertised, and certainly not a surprise.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

I too have the Costco Amex TrueEarnings Card. Although it is not my main card I use a fair bit on it.

A sidetrack question: My Amex card does not have a security chip, hence no need PIN. Just simply swiped every time I use it including Starbucks.

I dont feel comfortable about it, especially if I loses the card. Anyone has similar concern?

Thanks!


----------



## cheech10 (Dec 31, 2010)

The RFID card is different from the "Chip + PIN" card that bayview if talking about.


----------



## cheech10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Then you have a card with both Chip + PIN and RFID technology. There are cards with just Chip + PIN and no RFID, these can't be read with an RFID scanner.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Guban said:


> ^ ... but why are you suspicious? ... What am I missing? The credit card restriction is well advertised, and certainly not a surprise.


I object to a retailer telling me what credit card company I have to have an account with. Other retailers tried this for years with their company cards (Sears, Canadian Tire, etc.) and finally gave in to consumer pressures to accept VISA, Mastercard, etc. It's a bit different with Costco in that AMEX is not a credit card division of Costco, but they still have what I am sure is a cosy financial arrangement. It is a licensed monopoly arrangement that must be benefiting somebody.


----------



## mahmood (Dec 30, 2013)

Echo said:


> The cards are pretty similar as far as earning and redemption goes. The BMO card has a $150 annual fee whereas the Cap One card costs $120/year. The welcome bonuses are similar - Cap One gives 35k points and BMO gives 30k points, but it looks like you get the annual fee waived in the first year with the BMO card.
> 
> Long term, the Cap One card gives an ongoing 10k points each year on your card anniversary. That works out to about $100 and effectively reduces your annual fee down to $20/yr. I also like that you can redeem the points for cash back (statement credit) if you prefer.


Cool, sounds the Capital One is a bit better than the BMO version, but I think I'll stick with BMO since I've had the account open for very long and I like the convenience of its balance showing whenever I log in to do online banking for my other accounts.


----------



## pedant (Apr 25, 2011)

I have had the Costco Amex card for a few years now. I use it exclusively at restaurants. Most restaurant chains (Joey, Earls, Montana's, etc.) do take it. It's hit-or-miss with fast food chains. I've used it at McDonald's & Starbucks, but haven't found a Subway that takes it. 

Non-franchise/locally-owned restaurants are where I've had the worst luck. It's true that Amex charges the highest merchant fees, so that's definitely a deterrent. However, I've also found that, at some places, the servers are specifically told *not* to take Amex even though the restaurant technically accepts it. A tip-off is when the bill comes in an American Express folder, but the server incongruously says they don't accept it. I've encountered this many times over the years, and I usually ask the server to try the card just in case. Quite often, it will go through. Owners shouldn't take the free swag if they don't want to _actually_ accept the card.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Echo said:


> ... and then the Capital One Aspire Travel World MasterCard for everything else.
> 
> I found that this is the optimal combination for us to maximize our credit card rewards. We ended up getting back just over 2% of our spending last year (after fees).


I will pose the question here as Echo, you have likely done the math but if not the question can go out to the community.

How much do I have to spend where the Capital One CB rewards break even with the annual fee (less annual loyalty bonus)? Additionally, given I can get 1% using the Scotia card - what spending level is required to make paying the Capital One fee annually?

I doubt it matters for us as we have a kid in day care which is an expense we put on our Capital One - around $11,000 expense right there in 2013.

Curious to see the spending point where having a Capital One isn't viable compared to the Infinite.

edit: What do folks buy at Costco to get to the $3000 spending plateau which allows you to earn 1% on purchases? We currently only spend about $500-$600 annually at Costco (family of 3 - child is under 3).


----------



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

bayview said:


> I too have the Costco Amex TrueEarnings Card. Although it is not my main card I use a fair bit on it.
> 
> A sidetrack question: My Amex card does not have a security chip, hence no need PIN. Just simply swiped every time I use it including Starbucks.
> 
> ...


I do not know about everybody else but I DO NOT like those pin numbers. I couldn't care to remember it. I always get them to disable the pin code on my credit cards. 
When I use a credit card I expect it to be swiped and for me to sign the receipt. I do not want to go to the front or even deal with a pos machine. Charge it and I'll sign it.

I'm not sure if this has changed or not but if remember correctly my liability as a consmer is the first $50 dollars of fraudulent usage (which is almost always waived). I have more fraudalent events with my RBC debit card than any of my credit cards combined. Though I'm careful in giving out my CC# over the internet.

I did prefer my Small Business rebate AMEX over anything before but I did have to have a MC as back up. And since the MC match the rebate I stopped using my AMEX altogether. My wife still has the Amex Costco we exclusively use for Costco

I have looked into Scotia Momentum VISA Infinite up to 4% Rebate. I think they have the best rebate out there. I'm planning to switch to them soon. Unless CMF can guide me to a better rebate card out there


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Sustainable PF said:


> I will pose the question here as Echo, you have likely done the math but if not the question can go out to the community.
> 
> How much do I have to spend where the Capital One CB rewards break even with the annual fee (less annual loyalty bonus)? Additionally, given I can get 1% using the Scotia card - what spending level is required to make paying the Capital One fee annually?


0.02x - (120-100) = 0.01x
x = 2000

If you spend more than $2000 per year, the Aspire card is better. 

0.15x - (120 - 0.75(100)) = 0.01x
x = 9000

The threshold is $9000 if you do the cash back option (worth only 1.5% of spend). Unless one NEVER travels, I don't see why anyone would take the cash back option.

This ignores the great benefits of the Aspire card.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have it and have had it for quite some time. The amex rebate, and our Costco rebate, more than pays for our Executive Club membership fee. We prefer to simply pay one bill at the end of the month. We also use it at the odd Costco gas bar...in Canada and in the US. We do not use it anywhere else other than Costco.

We spend about $6K year at Costco. What do we buy? Besides grocery, and liquer, some clothes, tires, 2 furnaces, a phone plan, eyeglasses, prescription and OTC drugs. 

Very pleased with it and as others have said, it is a good backup card when we travel.


----------



## randomthoughts (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, pretty much I only use it at Costco. I can't be bothered to ask others if they take it. But since I pretty much exclusively buy gas there (it's always the cheapest), it's convenient. And since it replaces the membership card, there's no extra card in my wallet.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I'm suspicious of the exclusive agreement COSCO has with AMEX. AMEX (reputedly) usually has the highest retailer charges.
> 
> I suspect AMEX gives COSTCO a discount in return for exclusive rights, figuring they will make it back in credit charges to consumers.


And that's any different than CIBC making money from Visa or BMO making money from MasterCard?

Or a consulting business getting rebates from Air Canada or Marriott?


As long as the card is accepted at place you spend and you like the rewards, why does it matter to you as a consumer?


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I object to a retailer telling me what credit card company I have to have an account with ...
> It is a licensed monopoly arrangement that must be benefiting somebody.


If it bothers you that much ... boycott Costco or if you really want an Amex card, choose on of their non-Costco cards.


Cheers


----------



## YYC (Nov 12, 2012)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I object to a retailer telling me what credit card company I have to have an account with. Other retailers tried this for years with their company cards (Sears, Canadian Tire, etc.) and finally gave in to consumer pressures to accept VISA, Mastercard, etc. It's a bit different with Costco in that AMEX is not a credit card division of Costco, but they still have what I am sure is a cosy financial arrangement. It is a licensed monopoly arrangement that must be benefiting somebody.


God forbid somebody other than me benefit from something. 

They are a private business who can do what they please. If you don't like it, you are under no obligation to shop there. Just as I choose to not accept Amex in my small business (because the processing fees are over 1% higher than Visa & MC), Costco has the same right to choose which card(s) they accept in theirs.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I must be missing something. What is there to object to?

If you do not like the card, then simply do not use it. Pay cash, use your debit card at |Costco instead.

Costco does not force anyone to use the card. I cannot imagine why anyone would think that there is something untoward going on between Costco and Amex with regard to the card. It is a benefit for some Costco members, not for others.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I object to a retailer telling me what credit card company I have to have an account with. Other retailers tried this for years with their company cards (Sears, Canadian Tire, etc.) and finally gave in to consumer pressures to accept VISA, Mastercard, etc. It's a bit different with Costco in that AMEX is not a credit card division of Costco, but they still have what I am sure is a cosy financial arrangement. It is a licensed monopoly arrangement that must be benefiting somebody.


Do you object when the retailer does not accept Amex, but does accept Visa or MC?


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Costco is switching to Mastercard Effective January 1, 2015 as the only credit card payment option.

http://www.thestar.com/business/2014/09/18/costco_to_stop_accepting_amex_in_canada.html


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I like that call. I read it was Capital One?


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, I saw elsewhere that Capital One will be providing the Costco brand cards. Of course, any MC will be accepted.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That will be great news, Costco accepts any MC.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I just got the costco amex in January. Will be cancelling amex now.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Great news, I will also be getting rid of my Amex in december!

Obviously Canada isn't all of Costco, but good buying opportunity for mastercard stock?


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

It's only in Canada for now, so Mastercard stock should not be affected much.

However, one can wonder what will happen in the nego Amex USA / Costco USA... since they did not reach a deal for Canada, it might complicate the renewal for USA.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I have the Costco Amex card but also only really use it at Costco. I pretty well only ever used it at Costco and for fuel. Will likely switch to MC when Costco sends me the info as MC is much more widely accepted. Only use my cards for cash back, always pay them off. Might just leave the Amex card dormant and not close it, so as not to affect credit scores. When I was a merchant I would always try and get my customers to use V and MC as the fees were lower than Amex.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

A lot better than the Amex card, 
but how does it fair against MBNA Smart Cash mastercard?
Im having trouble reading where you get more than 1%


MBNA Smart Cash
Also no fee
Up to 2% cash back on eligible gas and grocery purchases thereafter
And, up to 1% cash back on all of your other eligible purchases
*note you need 60k income to apply


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

physik3r said:


> Costco has the brochures out for the new CapitalOne Platinum Mastercard and it's sweet. Pretty much the same deal as with the AMEX except now everyone outside of Costco will accept it!


Did you see the brochure in store? I was in on Sunday and didn't see anything. The cashier had told me the rewards would be even better than the existing Amex, but I guess that's not the case.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@SheaButters - You'll only need $60k income to upgrade to the Smart Cash World MasterCard. I think it's $35k for the Platinum card.

The only reason I had a TrueEarnings Card was for Costco, but now that they'll accept MasterCard I'll just use my Cap One Aspire Travel World MasterCard. Nice to get a card rid of a card from my wallet.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya but now you need to put your Costco membership card back in your wallet.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

I definitely won't be keeping my AMEX TrueRewards card. They certainly make it appealing... 5% on all purchases (for only 6 months up to $250) and then it drops to 1.25% on all purchases with no annual fee. But I feel there are more appealing cards that offer the same if not better than 1.25% and are more universally accepted. It was always such a gamble pulling out my AMEX card at places because the large majority didn't take it.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

FrugalTrader said:


> Ya but now you need to put your Costco membership card back in your wallet.


Damn, you're right!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Echo said:


> @SheaButters - You'll only need $60k income to upgrade to the Smart Cash World MasterCard. I think it's $35k for the Platinum card.


Drats, I put down that I only earned $20K on the Capital1/Costco application thinking it would only affect the limit they offered me.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Echo said:


> @SheaButters - You'll only need $60k income to upgrade to the Smart Cash World MasterCard. I think it's $35k for the Platinum card.
> 
> The only reason I had a TrueEarnings Card was for Costco, but now that they'll accept MasterCard I'll just use my Cap One Aspire Travel World MasterCard. Nice to get a card rid of a card from my wallet.




Sorry yes, I have MBNA Smart Cash card with 60k income



I'm wondering how the new one compares


I'm itching for a better card


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Just a heads up that I used a MasterCard (not the Costco MC) at St. John's Costco last night. Looks like they have started early!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

FrugalTrader said:


> Just a heads up that I used a MasterCard (not the Costco MC) at St. John's Costco last night. Looks like they have started early!


Sweet!


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone have the specs on the Capital One Costco Master Card?

I will either get the new Costco Card or the MBNA Smart Card.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

JordoR said:


> I definitely won't be keeping my AMEX TrueRewards card. They certainly make it appealing... 5% on all purchases (for only 6 months up to $250) and then it drops to 1.25% on all purchases with no annual fee. But I feel there are more appealing cards that offer the same if not better than 1.25% and are more universally accepted. It was always such a gamble pulling out my AMEX card at places because the large majority didn't take it.


I just got the mailing from Costco about their TrueRewards card. The 5% sounds pretty good, so I might just use it for the first 6 months. 1.25% afterwards isn't bad either, for a straight forward zero fee cashback card.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Plus double rewards (up to a certain limit although I have yet to find out what that limit is) for three months beginning (I believe) October 1st, 2014. Just in time for Christmas shopping.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

FrugalTrader said:


> Just a heads up that I used a MasterCard (not the Costco MC) at St. John's Costco last night. Looks like they have started early!


Great to know!!!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Costco Capital One specs...

3% on restaurants
2% on gas
.5% on the first $3000, 1% after that

And double cash back for the first three months. Not sure if it's a true rebate, or a Costco coupon...then again, Costco will cash the coupon and give you money back if you don't use the full amount.

Rental insurance, baggage delay, price protection, no fee and 19.75% interest


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

The rewards are very similar to what the Costco Amex offered.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I still think the MBNA Smart Cash Card may be a better option for me. Does anyone know if the MBNA card is tiered for the 1%? I am also reading there there may be a spending cap for rewards...but I can't find any official source. 

MBNA Smart Cash Platinum Plus 
2% Gas & Groceries
1% Everything else

It doesn't have the 3% at restaurants, but I can't find the annual fee from Captial One if you do not re-new your Costco membership.... If I no longer wish to be a Costco member, I do not want to pay an annual fee. I'm a no-fee-card-kinda guy


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

With MBNA Smart Cash, it's 2% back on the first $400 per month spent on groceries and gas. 1% back on everything else, up to a total monthly spend of $1,250. Spending over $1250 per month does not earn you any cash back.

There's a "World" version that you can upgrade to if you make over $60k a year (or have $100k household income). No earnings cap with that card.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Echo said:


> There's a "World" version that you can upgrade to if you make over $60k a year (or have $100k household income). No earnings cap with that card.


There is no earning cap on the 1% on the World version, but still the same stupid $400 per month cap on 2% even on the World version.

(I have the Smartcash World)

Smart Cash World version is not that smart anymore, considering that Scotia has a Momentum Visa Infinite at 4% grocery-gas (limit $25,000 per year)... annual fee is $99 but someone with one-two cars + family to feed will spend enough to recoup back the cost quickly...


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a no-fee-card-kinda guy as well Ag Driver. Unless you're spending north of $1,500 per month on your CC, getting more rewards for more spending (if that makes any sense), the annual fee ain't worth it for me.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.capitalone.ca/credit-cards/costco/


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

No tiers on the MBNA Smart cash, just a solid 1% and 2% on some grocery stores

Costco is 0.5% on the first $3,000 you spend annually on all other purchases, and 1% after that
I Probably charge about 6,000 a year, so I'd be looking closer to a 75%

I think MBNA still slightly better for me as I just have 1 car, only me and her to feed, and rarely go to restaurants.

Also MBNA mails you $50 cheques, whereas to redeem Costco you MUST wait until end of year, then get your annual cheque in the mail, and redeem it only at costco

-----> I still have the AMEX (not auto renew) with a old membership number (i used to work there)... I assume the new mastercard will be the same, that even after you cancel your membership you can keep your credit card

I have since bought a membership, and need to show them my membership, then use my amex seperate or else they scan my invalid costco #

I have been thinking of cancelling my membership
From Edmonton South location I have bought the new style of pizza shell kit twice, and both times they have had mold in them.
Dating a registered dietician, my girlfriend says the spores have contaminated the whole package and it is unsafe
likewise any onions we buy from there are moldy, and even potatoes
strawberries only last about 1-2 days, whereas superstore's are good for 5 days
it's just so annoying getting bad produce, I know its all returnable, but more than half the stuff i don't end up taking back

their vector cereal on sale probably saves me the $50 bucks a year though, 
Milk and eggs have never gone wrong,

but I just dislike returning their produce that constantly goes bad


----------



## NotJustDreaming (Oct 20, 2013)

Did I miss some clarification on this up thread? Sorry if I did.

Costco does not show up as a 'grocery store' so it will not qualify for the 5% cash back grocery spending on the MBNA Smart Casg card. 

For you travel sorts, the Capital One Aspire card seems to be the best value for Costco purchases as it is a solid 2% return on everything. If no fee (or rather low fee) is a big deal as it is for me, you can get cash back at GCR which helps offset the annual fee. And it comes with a heft 35,000 miles good for $350 travel credit. Overall it's worth an easy $305 after factoring in the annual fee and GCR.

It comes with a free supplementary card. So my strategy is I applied through GCR and got DH a supplementary card. When the year is up, he'll apply and get me a free supplementary card. If it's not worth the hassle for you, it comes with an annual 10,000 mile bonus which pretty much wipes out the renewal fee.

There is a downside because the Aspire card needs a bit of strategy to cash out the travel miles for their maximum value.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

NotJustDreaming said:


> There is a downside because the Aspire card needs a bit of strategy to cash out the travel miles for their maximum value.


It depends on the Capital One Aspire card one has. Mine is the Capital One Aspire Cash World card (no longer offered), not the travel one. I prefer to take cash and buy what I want with it. It basically is a 1.5% cash back card and I will keep it as long as the current terms apply.



> no annual fee
> 1% cash rewards on all purchases
> 50% extra cash rewards every year
> $100 bonus cash reward on your first purchase
> ...


----------

